# What now ?



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do I find the next step after taking my measurements and filter adjustments ? How do I get the info to the BFD Thur the MIDI ? I appreciate the help the forum is so large it takes awhile to find the info.
After I set the input level do I take the BFD out of bypass before I send info ?
Thanks again
Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How do I get the info to the BFD Thur the MIDI ?


Many people (like myself) simply enter the filters by hand into the front panel of the BFD. I can enter them before you get your midi cable hooked up. If you want to use the midi, read the REW HELP FILES on getting the BFD into the correct mode to accept the information.



> After I set the input level do I take the BFD out of bypass before I send info ?


Yep, take it out of bypass. You will already have all the filters in the BFD cleared of course.

Hopefully, you have read and are completely familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.


brucek


----------

